# ICD-10 coding for spinal cord stimulator



## chankim (Apr 16, 2021)

This is the doctors notes for the procedure and Dx:

*CPT-4 and ICD-10 codes for Spinal Cord Stimulator pulse generator (battery) replacement, for a diagnosis of Spinal cord stimulator malfunction, battery end of life and failed back surgery syndrome.  

- *I believe that the CPT code should be 68635 but I'm not sure about the ICD codes. Would it be free different codes for the malfunction, battery life, and failed back syndrome? 

So far I have: T85.192 (Spinal cord stimulator malfunction), M96.1 Failed back syndrome 

Would a Z code be necessary?


----------



## cmrq866 (Apr 16, 2021)

63685 
dx- it's not a medical complication you would use the reason why the stimulator has been placed to begin with. may also use Z45.49 in addition to the primary dx


----------



## chankim (Apr 16, 2021)

cmrq866 said:


> 63685
> dx- it's not a medical complication you would use the reason why the stimulator has been placed to begin with. may also use Z45.49 in addition to the primary dx


So the T85.192 would not work? I am trying to search for specific codes for stimulator malfunction and battery end of life.

Is that incorrect?


----------



## thomas7331 (Apr 16, 2021)

I would agree with using Z45.49 as the primary diagnosis.  A battery change is not a malfunction of the stimulator so the T code would not be correct.  The battery life for the devices is not indefinite and it isn't considered a malfunction or a failure of the device if the battery needs to be changed - it's routine maintenance (e.g. see Z45.010, which is used for cardiac pacemaker battery changes).


----------

